# Loose change



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Have found it very easy to accumulate a lot of change, are there any of those machines where you can change it for notes?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> Have found it very easy to accumulate a lot of change, are there any of those machines where you can change it for notes?


I use it to tip the guys packing my supermarket shopping bags, car wash, taxi etc etc.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> Have found it very easy to accumulate a lot of change, are there any of those machines where you can change it for notes?


So you are the reason that all shop workers ask me whether i have any coins when i make a purchase with a note!!!

I have not seen any machines whilst I have been in Dubai.

We keep a bowl for loose change and use this to pay the water delivery company every week - keeps the change down!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a bowl of 1's by the door but I do to Carrefour what they do to me in that if they don't have coins they don't give so if something is .25 I don't bother giving it to them :lol:


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

You can take to bank

But since we are a highly consuming society, pay for your coffee with coins, for your next meal for your next car wash, valet parking, for parking in different emirate

Also they give the impression you are quite rich , but we are lucky here that you can keep loads of coins in your car and no one will break the glass.

Very safe country, of course not to be very rexlaed, but all in all, very safe


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> You can take to bank But since we are a highly consuming society, pay for your coffee with coins, for your next meal for your next car wash, valet parking, for parking in different emirate Also they give the impression you are quite rich , but we are lucky here that you can keep loads of coins in your car and no one will break the glass. Very safe country, of course not to be very rexlaed, but all in all, very safe


Lol why would change give the impression your rich?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

1 dirham is less than 20p! Having lots of change in your car isn't going to entice anyone. Sure, maybe some 500dhr notes might. Jeez.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Take the 1dhs coins to spinneys they'll rip your hand off, usuall bag into into quantities of 100 aed, took 800aed in 1dhs coins once. Took them a while to count it but took the kids to Mc'D's while they did it. Usually just take a couple of hundred in and as they know me they generally dont bother to count it.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> So you are the reason that all shop workers ask me whether i have any coins when i make a purchase with a note!!!
> 
> I have not seen any machines whilst I have been in Dubai.
> 
> ...


I agree with the first statement. I've been here exactly 1 week, and I went from mildly annoyed about change (must be an American thing) to needing it!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> 1 dirham is less than 20p! Having lots of change in your car isn't going to entice anyone. Sure, maybe some 500dhr notes might. Jeez.


Be smart Izzy.
1 dirham is only 20 p but its worth 30 Australian cents and over 2 HK dollars.
So save the coins and convert them to less strong currencies. You will that muh better off financially.

Another piece of advice from your friendly CFO.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Be smart Izzy.
> 1 dirham is only 20 p but its worth 30 Australian cents and over 2 HK dollars.
> So save the coins and convert them to less strong currencies. You will that muh better off financially.
> 
> Another piece of advice from your friendly CFO.


I'd rather spend them on sweeties.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I'd rather spend them on sweeties.


And what am I? Choppe
d liver?.?.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

tip delivery people, service workers or donate it, it will come back to you 10 fold.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

nite said:


> tip delivery people, service workers or donate it, it will come back to you 10 fold.


So if i tip the guy who fils (see what i did there) my car up 13Dhs, I get a free tank of petrol. Wow, need to try this, do i tip before or after he puts his nozzle in?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nympha88 said:


> Hi. I bring my coins to Carrefour cash counter. They will be so happy to exchange your coins with notes. Cheers!  /snip/


Posting personal contact details is against forum rules.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I once had a load of coins and had to get rid of it when I was leaving Bahrain, I went to our neighborhood supermarket and they were more than happy to take it all.

They took everything, 100 fils (equivelant to 1 Dh), 50 fils and even 25 fils coins.


----------

